# YooHoo - we did it!



## ronjillva (Jan 27, 2007)

My husband and I have been camping for 40 years (pup tents under the stars to teenagers in a popup) - and we were ready to upgrade. With financing in place, a song in our heart, we found a perfect (for us!) MH and will pick it up in two weeks. EXCITED  - oh - my - gosh! Do we expect "bumps in the road"?  - of course! But nothing can stop the excitement and grins as we look forward to many more years of camping. It can't be beat!

Don't you hear the road calling? Looking forward to sharing with you all!

Jill


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 27, 2007)

Re: YooHoo - we did it!

Hey ronjillva, welcome to the forum.  Congrats!   Let us know how it turns out. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 27, 2007)

Re: YooHoo - we did it!

Congratulations on the MH :approve:  What did you buy? Keep us posted and welcome to the forum.  Lot of great info here.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 27, 2007)

Re: YooHoo - we did it!

Hope that you enjoy yours as much as we have ours! And the next step is to start thinking, full-time! Welcome the the most fun way of travel yet invented.


----------



## utmtman (Jan 28, 2007)

RE: YooHoo - we did it!

Welcome to the group and welcome to the RV lifestyle.   Its is great and usually few ever regret the upgrade.  Hope you have fun in your travels and all goes well for you.


----------

